# To-do Bar Outlook 2003??



## p51 (Mar 21, 2002)

At work, I have Office 2007 which has the To-do Bar in Outlook, on the right hand side which is extremely handy. At home we have 2003. I have done some searching around and not had any luck. Is there a plug in or add in that can be downloaded so 2003 can utilize the same To-Do Bar as 2007?

Just Curious.

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

There is not really a to-do bar in Outlook 2003. Have you looked into using Outlook Today instead? Click at the very top of your folder list on the folder that says your name and then you will be brought into Outlook Today. If you like this, then let me know and I can show you how to make this your default view.


----------



## p51 (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah that is what I use right now. It is nice when you first go in. I just thought I would ask if there was an option for that To-Do Bar...not a major issue though.

Thanks for the responce.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

You can however print out the taskbar when you print the calendar out. MS actually borrowed the taskpad from Groupwise/ Lotus Notes.


----------

